# Westweg mit dem MTB - Tourenbericht Mai 2017



## kendo05 (5. November 2017)

Wir haben im Vorfeld nicht viele Infos darüber finden können, wie gut sich der Westweg von Pforzheim bis Basel mit dem MTB befahren lässt. Mit am hilfreichsten fanden wir diesen Bericht: http://www.bikesport-magazin.de/reise/im-zeichen-der-roten-raute-unterwegs-auf-dem-westweg
Daher schreibe ich über unsere Tour im Mai 2017 - auf das sich der eine oder andere, der sich mit diesem Abenteuer beschäftigt vorab ein etwas genaueres Bild machen kann.

*Überblick*
Wir sind insgesamt 302km (Anfahrt, Ersatzteilbesorgung) mit 8.468hm gefahren. Offzielle Angaben von 285km für den reinen Westweg dürften halbwegs passen. Mit eher üppig bemessenen 6,5 Tagesetappen sollte das Ganze auch für meine Partnerin ein forderndes, aber doch machbares Unternehmen werden. In weniger als 4 Etappen würde ich selbst die Strecke aber auch nicht fahren wollen.

*Lohnt es sich?*
Wir sagen beide ganz klar: Ja. Die Landschaft ist sehr vielfältig und eindrucksvoll. Es gibt tolle Trails. Und uns kamen auch die "Transferpassagen" auf Forstwegen dazwischen nicht ungelegen, da ja doch eine nicht unbeträchtliche Distanz zurückzulegen ist. Da wir uns bewusst nahezu 100% an den Original-WANDERWEG mit der roten Raute gehalten haben, hatten wir immer wieder längere Schiebepassagen zu bewältigen. In Summe würde ich das so bei 10% der Gesamtanstiegshöhenmeter schätzen. Was ich anders machen würde, steht bei den einzelnen Etappen.
*
Fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten*
Wir fahren in unserem Heidelberger Heimrevier eigentlich alles, was mit S2 bewertet ist und nicht alle S3-Passagen. Auf dem Westweg konnten wir definitiv nicht alles fahren. Tatsächlich gibt es aber keine längeren Passagen, die bei entsprechendem Können nicht fahrbar wären. Abfahrten haben uns nicht nennenswert aufgehalten, was bei einem Wanderweg ja nicht selbstverständlich ist.
*
Umgang mit Wanderern und Naturschutzregeln*
Eine Befahrung des Westwegs verstößt auf über der Hälfte der Strecke gegen die "2m-Regel" -  das liegt auf der Hand. Zudem gibt es an mehreren Stellen explizite Fahrradverbotsschilder, bzw. man bewegt sich durch Naturschutzgebiete. Wie damit umgehen? Wir waren zudem am Himmelfahrtswochenende bei schönstem Wetter mit erwartbar vielen Menschen unterwegs. 

Wir haben es so gehandhabt, dass wir tatsächlich nicht alles gefahren sind, teilweise aber doch auch entgegen von Verbotsschildern. Dann aber mit der Prämisse "Hier haben Wanderer absoluten Vorrang". Selbstverständlich auch mit einer entsprechend bodenschonenden Fahrweise ohne Bremsspuren. 

Mit rücksichtsvollem Auftreten hatten wir fast nur freundliche Begegnungen. Die "Sie-wissen-aber-schon-dass-Sie-hier-nicht-fahren-dürfen"-Oberlehrer kann ich für die gesamte Tour locker an einer Hand abzählen. Von den echten Westweg-Wanderern kam das nicht einmal, sondern praktisch nur von Spaziergängern. Biker haben wir in den ersten Tagen (unter der Woche) praktisch gar nicht getroffen, auf den letzten Etappen dann ein paar. Nur 2 davon fuhren auch 2 Etappen komplett auf dem Westweg. Letztlich muss das jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, wie er auftritt, wahrgenommen werden möchte und welches Konfliktpotential er in dieser Tour sieht. Würde "Westweg mit dem MTB" zur professionell geführten Massenveranstaltung, würde es sehr schnell ein Problem werden.
*
Verpflegung*
Wir sind trotz warmem Wetter jeder mit einer 0,75l-Flasche hingekommen. Brunnen sind aber über weite Strecken nur sehr spärlich vorhanden. Wir haben jeden Tag eine Einkehr in einem Gasthaus eingeplant. Das lässt sich soweit gut einrichten. Einkaufsmöglichkeiten gibt es auf der Tour allerdings nur sehr selten.


----------



## kendo05 (5. November 2017)

*1. Pforzheim - Forbach*, 54km, 1.400hm

Am ersten "Westweg-Tor" am südlichen Ende von Pforzheim beginnt die Tour auf den ersten ca. 200m zunächst mal schiebenderweise über Treppen. Es ist die einzige etwas längere Pflichtschiebepassage der Etappe, wie wir im Laufe des Tages erleichtert feststellen werden.





Einen sehr schönen und leichten Trailabschnitt gibt es dann entlang der Enz. Eine weitere kurze Treppe führt uns in die Burg "Neuenbürg". Mühsam geht es auf steilen Straßen und schließlich Schotterwegen durch den Ort und auf der anderen Talseite wieder auf die Höhe.


 
Bis Dobel werden nun meist auf bequemen Forstwegen mit einzelnen netten Trailpassagen die meisten Höhenmeter der Etappe sehr moderat erarbeitet. Kurz vor Dobel ist die Sandsteinformationion "Volzemer Stein" ein erster landschaftlicher Akzent im reichlich vorhandenen und momentan frisch maigrünen Wald. Ansonsten erfreuen uns immer wieder die Ausblicke über die gesamte Oberrheinebene und die angrenzenden Mittelgebirge. Selbst den Heidelberger Stadtteil Emmertsgrund und die heimischen Gipfel können wir in über 70km ausmachen.




Nach einer Stärkung in Dobel werden weiterhin Höhenmeter eher flach auf aussichtsreichen Forstwegen bewältigt - unterbrochen von einer schönen Trailpassage, die sich auch hoch gut fahren lässt - und einer weiteren, die nur theoretisch durchgängig hoch fahrbar ist, aber doch irgendwann ihren Tribut fordert und zur Schiebepassage wird.




Höhenmeter werden auf der Abfahrt nach Kaltenbronn sinnlos vernichtet und auf einem steilen Forstweg zum Hohlohsee mühsam zurückerobert. Praktikabler wäre es wohl, bis zum Wanderparkplatz auf der Höhe zu bleiben, erst zum Kaiser-Wilhelm-Turm und dann einen Abstecher zum See zu machen (Hinweis im Track).

Nach 2-3km Forstweg geht es den finalen Traum-Trail nach Forbach hinunter. Alles fahrbar, teils mit etwas Tücke und Nervenkitzel zwischen großen Granitblöcken und durch die eine oder andere hakelige Kehre. Eine der schönsten Abfahrten des ganzen Westwegs!







In Forbach checken wir in der sehr empfehelnswerten "Pension am Mühlbach" ein.

Wenig hatte ich für diese erste, vermeintlich unspektakuläre Etappe erwartet - und dann war es ein rundrum super Tag!

Track: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nksxjltokuhpmbmr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kendo05 (5. November 2017)

*2. Forbach - Darmstädter Hütte*, 30km, 1.150hm

Nach dem gutem Frühstück ist der Auftakt gleich brachial: 13-15% auf der Straße, auf dem anschließenden Forstweg wird's nicht flacher. Wir haben uns gegen die großräumige Umfahrung entschieden, dafür ist der erste Trailabschnitt dann erfreulich gut fahrbar. Der 2. Trail zwischen Schwarzenbachtalsperre und Bussemer-Stein - auch hier haben wir uns für den Originalweg entschieden - ist allerdings zu weiten Teilen mühsames Wandern in blockigem Terrain. Hier ist die im Track verlinkte Umfahrung wohl eindeutig die bessere Wahl.








Ein Forstwegabschnitt Richtung Badener Höhe verheißt kurze Entspannung, doch final muss diese wieder über einen grenzwertigen Trail erklommen werden. Einmal mehr staune ich, was alles geht, wenn man nur kräftig genug in die Pedale tritt und einfach drüber bügelt. Insofern durchaus eine kurze reizvolle Herausforderung.

Erst der Hochkopf bringt uns wieder kurz zum Schieben. Dazwischen geht es auf Forstwegen zügig voran. Ein feiner, aber technisch auch leicht fordernder Trail bringt uns zur verspäteten Mittagspause nach Unterstmatt runter. Dort folgen wir weiter, ohne es in Frage zu stellen, der roten Raute Richtung Hornisgrinde. Ich freue mich zunächst über erstaunliche viele fahrbare Abschnitte. Meine Partnerin flucht hier schon über den grobwurzeligen Trail. Im letzten Abschnitt zum Wanderheim Ochsenstall wird es dann ohne Wenn und Aber zur mühseligen Bergwanderung mit Radbegleitung. Diesen Abschnitt würde ich in jedem Fall auf dem Forstweg Unterstmatt - Ochsenstall umfahren (Hinweis im Track). Auch der weitere Anstieg zum Fernsehturm bietet nur in der unteren Hälfte Fahrbares. Eine sinnvolle Umfahrung sehe ich hier allerdings nicht.









 

Die Abfahrt von der Hornisgrinde zum Mummelsee hält nun neben sehr schönen Abschnitten mit Sandsteinblöcken auch immer wieder Passagen bereit, die unsere Fähigkeiten übersteigen. In Zeitnot oder wenn man sich Stop and Go sparen will ist hier die Abfahrt über die autofreie Gipfelstraße sinnvoll.

Wie entspannend sind da doch die letzten Kilometer mit Aussicht auf Forstwegen zur Darmstädter Hütte. Schön, mal die Nacht hier zu verbringen, wo ich schon so oft beim Langlauf nachmittags eingekehrt bin.






*
Track: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pvchwebzcpowygwk*


----------



## kendo05 (5. November 2017)

*3. Darmstädter Hütte - Hausach*, 56km, 1.122hm

Ganz easy gehts morgens auf Forstwegen zum Ruhestein. Danach folgen lange, leichte Trails, auf und ab, mit Sandsteinblöcken durchsetzt. Rund um den Schliffkopf geht es über Heidelandschaft. Eine erste kurze Schiebepassage gibt es hoch zur Röschenschanze bzw. Zuflucht. Weiter geht die Route jetzt immer wieder auf Trails, oft durch den Wald. Tiefe Schlammlöcher sind hier ein prägnantes Thema. (Nein, das auf dem übernächsten Bild ist noch nicht repräsentativ.)







An dieser Stelle sei mein seit gestern hakelnder Freilauf erstmals erwähnt. Während der Mittagspause am Harkhof recherchieren wir nach Radläden in Hausach. Es gibt dort einen Online-Händler, der nur verkauft, aber nicht schraubt. Ich vertage das erstmal.




Weiter gehts gen Brandenkopf, dem gefühlt letzen Anstieg des Tages. Nach einigen Forststraßenkilometern durch einsamen Wald sind wir oben und wollen uns eigentlich nur noch in eine rauschende Abfahrt stürzen. Die beginnt mal gleich mit einem technischen, blockigen Trail, den wir uns nicht in Gänze zutrauen. Was folgt ist herrliches, teils anspruchsvolles MTB-Terrain, leider immer wieder unterbrochen von knackigen Anstiegen bis zu 100hm, teils Schiebpassage . Schließlich stehen wir auf dem letzten Zacken in erschreckender Höhe bald senkrecht über dem Kinzigtal und fragen uns, durch welche Steilwand wir hier nun wieder runterkommen. Doch der Trail ist bis auf die ersten Meter durchgängig fahrbar. Unten angekommen stellt meine bessere Hälfte fest, dass ihr Schaltwerk angebrochen ist. So kommt nun doch noch der bereits ausfindig gemachte Online-Händler zum Einsatz. Gegen 19:30 wechselt vor einer Doppelgarage voller Fahrradteile und geschäftiger Menschen ein XT-Schaltwerk für faire 60€ den Besitzer. Einen besseren Ort für den Ersatzteilkauf wird man am Westweg kaum finden.




Track: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vasewlpbgjlojquc


----------



## kendo05 (5. November 2017)

*4. Hausach - Kalte Herberge*, 45km, 1.800hm

Den Farrenkopf nehmen wir wieder auf der "Rauten-Route" in Angriff. Er entpuppt sich als genau das, als was er in allen Beschreibungen angekündigt wurde: Ein knallharter Brocken! Aber trotzdem ein sehr schöner. Meistens geht es über Trails durch Laubwald. Vom Untergrund her wäre vieles gut fahrbar. Doch praktisch wird das durch oft längere Steigungen von 20-22% stark limitiert. Sehr schnell rast das Herz, jappst die Lunge, brennen die Beine - und kracht mein angeschlagener Freilauf. Der Berg erfordert einfach eine Schippe mehr als die Belastungsgrenze von Mensch und Maschine in unserem Fall hergeben. Nach 1:45h ist trotzdem der wenig aussichtsreiche Gipfel mit der urigen Hasemann-Schutzhütte erreicht. Dieser Gipfel gehörte für uns zum Westweg einfach dazu. Ich wüßte nicht, wie man ihn sinnvoll auf flacheren Umfahrungen erreichen könnte.




Neben Wahnsinnsanstiegen bietet uns diese Etappe auch immer wieder traumhafte Trailabfahrten: anregend, teils herausfordernd, fast alles fahrbar und durch wunderschönen Mischwald führend. Auf der ersten Hälfte der Etappe ist der Trail fast die Regel und der Forstweg die Ausnahme.

Auch Huberfels und Karlstein halten nochmal knackige Schiebepassagen parat. Dann, nach der Mittagspause im Gasthaus am Renzberg, ändern sich Wegbeschaffenheit und Landschaft stark. Es geht nun viel über Forstwege und kleine, fast autofreie Sträßchen durch offene Wald- und Wiesenlandschaft mit vielen Kühen und bunten Weideblumen. Aber auch hier gibt es hin und wieder was Steiles zu schieben oder einen lohnenden Trail zu fahren.













Ab Brend etwa eröffnet sich der Blick auf unser morgiges Ziel, den Feldberg. Wie bei so manchem dominanten Berg mit Antennen und Türmen oben drauf fühle ich mich einmal mehr ein wenig an den "Weißen Riesen der Provence" erinnert. Ein paar Schneereste liegen dort drüben sogar noch Ende Mai.


 

Die Kalte Herberge ist auch bereits 7km vor dem Ziel zu sehen - auf der anderen Seite eines Talkessels. Ich ahne, dass der Weg dorthin noch einige Tücken bereithalten wird. Meine Partnerin ist da optimistischer. Tatsächlich übertreffen die restlichen Rampen des Tages auch meine Vorahnung. Aber schließlich können wir bei Schnitzel und Pommes im Garten der Kalten Herberge auf diese mutmaßliche Königsetappe unserer Schwarzwalddurchquerung zurückblicken. Die Kalte Herberge ist übrigens, anders als der Name befürchten lässt, ein durchaus angenehmer Landgasthof mit guter Küche.

Track: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lxkiwvhysvycbqgw


----------



## kendo05 (5. November 2017)

*5. Kalte Herberge - Todtnauer Hütte*, 41km, 1.248hm

Kurz nach 10:00 brechen wir auf, gleich geht's ordentlich den Berg hoch. Doch das ist nicht charakteristisch für die heutige Etappe. Alles in allem steht bis Titisee gutes Vorankommen auf dem Programm. Die Wege sind schön, die Wald- und Wiesenlandschaft ebenso. Einzig die Nähe zur B500 nervt etwas. Himmelfahrt - "Großkampftag" für Auto- und Motorradtouristen.
*

*
In einer Steigung macht mein Freilauf mal wieder "klonk!" und am nächsten Hügel macht er dann sein letztes "klonk!" - und haucht sein Leben aus. Jetzt habe ich Freilauf in beide Richtungen. Doch wie weiterkommen? Erst mal nach Titisee. Hoch schieben, gerade "Tretroller", runter rollen. Zum Glück geht's mehr runter als rauf. Die ca. 12km sind so in einer guten Stunde bewältigt. Wir ergoogeln einen heute - Feiertag - geöffneten MTB-Verleih am See. Nach etwas Hin und Her wechsel ich "das Pferd", mein Scott bleibt bis Samstag hier und weiter geht's mit einem fast baugleichen Genius in anderer Farbgebung. Auch dieses Malheur hätte wieder nirgends anders auf der Tour passieren dürfen.






Der weitere Weg ist wieder sehr schön zu fahren. Wir sind froh, dem unwirklichen Trubel am Titisee zu entkommen. Aber im "Cafe Bootshaus" dort war's wirklich sehr nett - ein toller Biergarten mit leckerem Essen und fairen Preisen.




Ein spannender Trail führt nach Hinterzarten hinab. Dann beginnt der lange Anstieg zum Feldberg, zunächste für erfreulich viele Kilometer sehr gut fahrbar auf Trails und Forstwegen. 



Dann, an einem wunderbaren Trail, steht ein fettes "Fahrrad verboten"-Schild, nebst Verboten für das Naturschutzgebiet. Okay, kurze Diskussion - wir halten uns daran und schieben. Wir haben ja Übung darin. Nach ca. 1km wird dann unser Schieben wenigstens durch einen sehr blockigen und wurzeligen Pfad gerechtfertigt, der hoch ohnehin nicht fahrbar wäre. Begegnet ist uns bis dahin niemand, der unser "vorbildliches Verhalten" hätte würdigen können. Am Ende dieses Abschnitts begegnet uns dann eine mehrköpfige Gruppe von Enduristen, die sich nun laut johlend und mit viele Geholper den Trail hinunter stürzen, denn wir gerade rauf geschoben haben. Das sind genau die Bilder, die Mountainbiken in Baden-Württemberg braucht, um von der Durchschnittsbevölkerung so richtig geliebt zu werden... 



Nach ca. 2-3km insgesamt wird der Pfad nach einem Viehgatter wieder sehr gut fahrbar und wir beschließen, es dann mit dem Naturschutz mal wieder gut sein zu lassen. Wanderer begegnen uns hier gegen 17:00 praktisch keine mehr. Sitzen alle schon wieder in ihren Autos.

In der Abendsonne radeln wir in die Gipfelregion und stehen schließlich auf dem "Dach der Tour" in 1.493m Höhe. Der Blick in die nähere Umgebung ist toll, die Fernsicht jedoch leider gleich null. 



Wir begehen einen weiteren Naturfrevel, als wir einen verbotenen Trail zur Todtnauer Hütte abfahren, jedoch ohne Erosiosschäden zu verursachen. Der Trail ist wirklich empfindlich und beobachten lassen sollte man sich bei der Aktion auch nicht. Doch wir sind allein und kommen so gerade noch pünktlich um 17:53 an der Todtnauer Hütte an, um noch etwas Warmes zu Essen zu bekommen.




Track: Für die restliche Strecke kann ich nur noch diesen Gesamt-Track ohne POI's bieten https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ahjmwbqfsfjahvkl


----------



## kendo05 (5. November 2017)

*6. Todtnauer Hütte - Kandern*, 49km, 1.180hm

Heute gibt es Fernsicht satt unter einem wolkenlosen Himmel! Schon beim Aufwachen sehen wir die noch tiefverschneiten Alpen aus unserem Luxuszimmer. Nachdem Frühstück gehts vorwiegend bergab auf Forstwegen durch "Boah-toll!"-Landschaft zum Notschrei. Hier "schreien" heute Unmengen von Motorrädern. Am Wiedener Eck dasselbe. Zum Glück kreuzen wir diese Straßen nur und verschwinden dann wieder zwischen stillen Wäldern Blumenwiesen.




Der erste Teil des Belchenanstiegs lässt sich auf ansprechenden Trails anstrengend, aber doch gut fahren. Viele Wanderer, die uns entgegen kommen sagen, "Da könnt Ihr dann aber nicht mehr fahren." Sie haben ja recht - die letzten gut 200hm sind durchweg Bergwandergelände, durch das wir unsere Räder hochschaffen. Aber oben geht dann ein ebener Trail durch die Bergwiese genau auf das Alpenpanorama zu. Ohne die vorherige Plackerei hätten wir das nicht gehabt. Wir bereuen nicht, nicht auf Straße oder Forstweg ausgewichen zu sein.




Nach der Mittagspause am Belchen-Haus führen wir mit 2 anderen Bikern eine "Ethik-Diskussion": Wie soll man mit den auch hier stehenden Fahrradverbotsschildern umgehen? Alleine sind wir heute nicht gerade. Und wie kämen wir alternativ vom Belchen runter und zurück auf den Westweg? Zumindest wir entscheiden uns wieder für die "Rote Raute". Die anderen beiden verlieren wir aus den Augen. Der alpine,  gut fahrbare Trail ist traumhaft! Keine Bremsspuren zu hinterlassen ist selbstverständlich. Und mit unserer Prämisse "Wanderer haben hier absoluten Vorrang" gibt es keinerlei negative, sondern fast nur freundliche Begegnungen. Der Anteil derer, die gerade erst ihrem SUV entstiegen sind und nun das Bedürfnis haben, für "Recht und Ordnung in der Natur" zu sorgen, dürfte hier dann schon wieder recht gering sein. Weiter unten übersteigt der Trail stellenweise etwas unser Fahrkönnen - trotzdem ein absolutes Highlight!







Nach einem mühsamen Anstieg über Kuhweiden in praller Sonne haben die Wegplaner noch mal so richtig einen rausgehauen: Als wären sie von einer MTB-Vereinigung beraten worden, wie man hier einen der längsten und schönsten Flow-Trails Baden-Württembergs gestalten könnte, zieht sich da ein schmales Pfädchen über ca. 5km durch den Mischwald, meist leicht abwärts, die Wellen kann man gerade so hochrollen, immer wieder fordern leichte Fels- und Wurzelpassagen etwas Aufmerksamkeit. Besser gehts nicht!

Auch der Anstieg zum Hochblauen ist gut zu fahren, wenngleich im oberen Teil schon steil. Vom Gipfel mit Turm bietet sich ein herrlicher Blick über Markgräfler Rebland, Vogesen und Schweizer Alpen, bis zurück zur Hornisgrinde im fernen Dunst. Leichte Melancholie über das nahe Ende Tour kommt bei mir auf, Freude bei meiner Partnerin, es ohne ernsthafte Probleme tatsächlich hierher geschafft zu haben. Getränke noch auf der Terrasse des Blauen-Gasthauses, weil es einfach zu schön ist, um schon ins Tal zu fahren.




Schließlich erwartet uns doch eine ansprechende Abfahrt, allerdings mal wieder gewürzt mit einem knackigen Gegenanstieg zu einer Burgruine. Dann rollen wir ins kleine Städtchen Kandern. Vor der Pizzeria sitzend sehen wir, wie hier nach und nach die ganzen Westweg-Wanderer eintreffen.


----------



## kendo05 (5. November 2017)

*7. Kandern - Basel*, 27km, 568hm

Die Wolfsschlucht bietet direkt einen spassigen Einstieg in die letzte Etappe, wenngleich nicht alles fahrbar ist. Durch den schmalsten Felsspalt können wir die Räder zum Glück tragen, ohne die Lenker demontieren zu müssen.


 


 

Auf und ab geht es wieder durch Wiesen, Weinberge und Wälder - sehr schön ist nochmal der Abschnitt vor der Burg Rötteln zu befahren. Verschenkte Höhenmeter an den Stadtrand von Lörrach runter erscheinen zunächst sinnlos, sind jedoch durch die Unterquerung der Autobahn bedingt.


 

Der letzte Hügel wird erklommen, Basel liegt schon ganz nah unter uns. Über ein paar fahrbare Treppenwege geht's runter ins Wiesetal und dann werden wir der roten Raute auf den letzten Kilometern doch noch untreu, weil wir auf die Velo-Route verwiesen werden. Unglamorös endet der Weg an einem Schild am Badischen Bahnhof - Foto - Ende unseres Abenteuers.


----------



## Mausoline (12. November 2017)

kendo05 schrieb:


> *1. Pforzheim - Forbach*, 54km, 1.400hm
> ....
> Bis Dobel werden nun meist auf bequemen Forstwegen mit einzelnen netten Trailpassagen die meisten Höhenmeter der Etappe sehr moderat erarbeitet.....



Achtung  inzwischen gibt es eine Streckenänderung
Vor dem kurzen Trailstück links Richtung Dennach und über den Heuberg wieder zum Dreimarkstein. Ein bißchen mehr Strecke, ein paar Höhenmeter mehr und 3 kurze einfache Trailabschnitte dabei




kendo05 schrieb:


> *1. Pforzheim - Forbach*, 54km, 1.400hm
> ....
> Höhenmeter werden auf der Abfahrt nach Kaltenbronn sinnlos vernichtet und auf einem steilen Forstweg zum Hohlohsee mühsam zurückerobert. Praktikabler wäre es wohl, bis zum Wanderparkplatz auf der Höhe zu bleiben, erst zum Kaiser-Wilhelm-Turm und dann einen Abstecher zum See zu machen (Hinweis im Track).
> ....




Vermutlich wegen einer möglichen Einkehr oder Übernachtung auf dem Kaltenbronn
http://www.hotel-sarbacher.de/

Einkehrmöglichkeit vor Dobel ist auch an der Schwanner Warte möglich und am Wochenende steht der Imbißwagen direkt an der Kreuzung.


----------



## Fubbes (14. November 2017)

Ich bin im August in 5 Etappen von Karlsruhe nach Lörrach (inkl. Feldberg und Belchen). Allerdings nicht auf dem Westweg, sondern wir orientierten uns am Schwarzwaldradweg (ebenfalls rote Raute). Da der Weg ausschließlich über breite Pisten geht, habe ich immer wieder in der Karte nach interessanten Alternativen Ausschau gehalten. Wirklich fordernd war es trotzdem nicht. 
Aber schön war es, wenn man nichts Alpines erwartet. Und eine Bildungslücke geschlossen! Als deutscher Mountainbiker muss man doch den Schwarzwald kennen.
Überrascht hat mich, dass man in den letzten beiden Tagen nur selten unter 1.000 m kommt.
Insg. waren es ca 7.000 hm und 330 km.

Das größte Problem war der Transfer mit der Bahn mit Schienenersatztransfer bei Rastatt.

Bericht habe ich auf meiner Seite leider keinen geschrieben.


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich bin im August in 5 Etappen von Karlsruhe nach Lörrach (inkl. Feldberg und Belchen). Allerdings nicht auf dem Westweg, sondern wir orientierten uns am Schwarzwaldradweg (ebenfalls rote Raute). Da der Weg ausschließlich über breite Pisten geht, habe ich immer wieder in der Karte nach interessanten Alternativen Ausschau gehalten. Wirklich fordernd war es trotzdem nicht.
> .....



Bisher hab ich auf dem Schwarzwaldradweg bei uns in der Gegend nur vereinzelte Fahrradfahrer und nur mit Tourenrad gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (15. November 2017)

Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Aber wat will man machen? Schwarzwaldquerung in 5 Tagen, ohne dabei ständig die Wegeregelung zu missachten?
Sowohl das kurze Zeitfenster, als auch die Legalität haben mich auf den Schwarzwaldradweg gebracht. Ein MTB braucht's da wirklich nicht, wenn man's vorher weiß. Aber (erstens) habe ich nichts anderes, und (zweitens) bequemer ist es allemal. Und man erreicht auch ohne Tourenrad das Ziel 
Ich denke, dass wir 50% des offiziell beschilderten Weges gefahren sind. Wenn man mal von Hornisgrinde (Mummelsee) und Feldberg absieht, war es eine ziemlich einsame Geschichte. Vielleicht ist deswegen die Netzabdeckung ist im Schwarzwald so schlecht! 
Was bringt booking.com, wenn man keine Webeseite öffnen kann ...


----------



## Mausoline (15. November 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ......war es eine ziemlich einsame Geschichte.  ...



Dann brauchst du auch keine Angst zu haben  entdeckt zu werden bei einer evtl. Missachtung der Wegeregelung.


----------



## kendo05 (16. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du auch keine Angst zu haben  entdeckt zu werden bei einer evtl. Missachtung der Wegeregelung.


Absolut richtig. Ich denke mir: Unterlasse, was tatsächlich Wege und Natur schädigt - und lass Dich nicht beobachten bei Dingen, die andere für schädlich oder störend halten.

Dadurch, dass viele Trails am Westweg sehr fels- und wurzeldurchsetzt sind, sind sie oft auch wenig erosionsanfällig. Natürlich gibt es auch empfindliche Abschnitte. Und unter der Woche ist man echt über weite Strecken ziemlich allein unterwegs. Auch wenn wir das mit unserer ganzen Woche mit Feier- und Brückentag jetzt nicht genau so umgesetzt haben, gab es so gut wie keine Konflikte, sondern meist freundliches Miteinander oder Gleichgültigkeit.


----------



## kendo05 (16. November 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du auch keine Angst zu haben  entdeckt zu werden bei einer evtl. Missachtung der Wegeregelung.


Absolut richtig. Ich denke mir: Unterlasse, was tatsächlich Wege und Natur schädigt - und lass Dich nicht beobachten bei Dingen, die andere für schädlich oder störend halten.

Dadurch, dass viele Trails am Westweg sehr fels- und wurzeldurchsetzt sind, sind sie oft auch wenig erosionsanfällig. Natürlich gibt es auch empfindliche Abschnitte. Und unter der Woche ist man echt über weite Strecken ziemlich allein unterwegs. Auch wenn wir das mit unserer ganzen Woche mit Feier- und Brückentag jetzt nicht genau so umgesetzt haben, gab es so gut wie keine Konflikte, sondern meist freundliches Miteinander oder Gleichgültigkeit.


----------



## Wolfobert (17. November 2017)

Ich merke oft, das die "2-Meter-Regel" beim Durchschnittsbürger, egal ob Radler oder Fußgänger, nicht bekannt ist und darum beim Durchschnittswanderer auch nicht für Aufregung sorgt. Wenn ich auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke, die eben auch ein beliebter Wanderweg ist und die ich am Sonntag höchstensl abends fahre, Wanderer sehe, fahre ich gleich an den Rand und grüße, oft gibts dann ein nettes Gespräch. 
Für Ärger sorgen mehr die Blödmänner, die die Wanderer als Slalomstangen benutzen oder aus dem Weg klingeln.


----------



## cschaeff (17. November 2017)

@kendo05 
Danke für den schönen Bericht. Ich hatte den Westweg wegen der ganzen 2m-Diskussion eigentlich auf Eis gelegt. Nach deinem Bericht schau ich jetzt doch mal nach einer Woche im Mai, wo keine Feiertage liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (17. November 2017)

Im Nationalpark gibts eine Strecke Westweg mit dem besten Weitblick, die müßte inzwischen auch mit Schild verboten sein und man darf nur die Radstrecke 50hm weiter unten im Wald, ganz ohne Blick, befahren.

Vor dem Nationalpark habe ich es dort kein einziges Mal erlebt, dass es jemanden gestört hat. Das war eine übliche Radverbindung auf der Schwarzwaldhochstraße.


----------



## Tristero (13. März 2018)

kendo05 schrieb:


> Wir haben im Vorfeld nicht viele Infos darüber finden können, wie gut sich der Westweg von Pforzheim bis Basel mit dem MTB befahren lässt.



Schöner Bericht!

Bei der Suche nach Infos im Vorfeld hast du dir aber noch ordentlich Luft nach oben gelassen. Eine mögliche Anlaufstelle wäre zum Beispiel dieses Forum gewesen. 

Guckst du hier für allgemeine Infos: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westweg-08-bericht.336449/

Und hier für sinnvolle Routenabweichungen mit dem MTB: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/westweg-empfohlene-routenabweichungen.624289/

Detaillierter geht es kaum.


----------



## laralachmal (22. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für den hilfreichen und detaillierten Tourbericht!

Hier ist mein Kurzbericht:

Der Westweg mit dem MTB an Pfingsten 2018 – oder wie man in den Schwarzwald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus.

Original Westweg rote Raute mit folgenden Abweichungen:
-          Abfahrt nach Kaltenbronn ausgelassen
-          Von Forbach Klammstraße hoch zur Wegscheidhütte („Umfahrung 1“)
-          Von Schwarzenbach-Talsperre auf Schotterweg bis Badener Höhe („Umfahrung 2“)
-          Geplante Umfahrung bei Ochsenstall verpasst und mit Tragestellen gebüßt
-          Letzte Höhenmeter des Belchenanstiegs auf Gipfelstraße
-          Ab Weil am Rhein an der Wiese Radweg entlang bis Badischer Bahnhof Basel

Ausrüstung:
-          leichtes Fully
-          Rucksack 3,2kg Gesamtgewicht
-          Navigation über Komoot. Achtung: Die Netzabdeckung im Schwarzwald des E2-Netz mit höheren Datenraten ist mau. https://www.smartweb.de/e-netz


Zeit:
-          3 Tage. 4 Tage wären die eindeutig bessere Wahl, ich hatte aber über Pfingsten nur 3. Über Sinn und Unsinn eines solchen Unternehmens lässt sich streiten. Es wurde schon gefrotzelt, ich könnte mich bei der straffen Zeitplanung ebenso gut auf den Hometrainer setzen, einen Tannenzweig vor die Nase binden und gelegentlich ein Stück Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte aus dem Tiefkühler verkasematuckeln. Egal, ich bin trotzdem gefahren. Ich fühle mich zu alt, um mich für meine Verrücktheiten dauernd rechtfertigen zu müssen.


Sportlicher Anspruch:
-          Bei drei Tagen deutlich vorhanden, Spaß an körpereigenen Opiaten von Vorteil. Meine Leidensfähigkeit wurde am Anstieg zum Farrenkopf auf die Probe gestellt. Mit müden Beinen war da viel mühsames Schieben. Der Schiebe-Trage-Anstieg zum Karlstein gab mir dann den Rest. Mit E-Bike oder MTB-Tandem wäre hier endgültig Schluss mit lustig, wobei ein Tandem schon bei der Forbach Abfahrt wenig Freude macht.
-          Sturm Burglind hat etliche Bäume über den Weg gefällt, die übertragen werden mussten.
-          Die Abfahrten sind großteils fahrbar und kosten wenig Zeit. Als S1 Fahrer wird man nicht viel hinunterschieben müssen, S2 Beherrschung ist aber hilfreich. Fies sind glatten Wurzeln, wenn es nass ist.


Übernachtungen:
-          Bei drei Tagen wären Darmstädter Hütte und Kalte Herberge optimal. Da am Pfingstwochenende beide ausgebucht waren, übernachtete ich im Wanderheim Ochsenstall (mit Übernachtungsgarantie) und im Hotel "Goldener Rabe" – beide empfehlenswert.


Verpflegung:
-          Beide Übernachtungen boten Lunchpakete, die ich mitnahm. Dann konnte ich an der schönsten Stelle essen. Wasser in 0,7 Liter Flasche reicht. Brunnen sind wie vorbeschrieben spärlich.


Verhalten:
-          Auf breiten Wegen habe ich deutlich wahrnehmbar freundlich gegrüßt und auf fast Schrittgeschwindigkeit beim Überholen abgebremst. Insbesondere ältere – teilweise schwerhörige Wanderer – habe ich laut gegrüßt.
-          Wenn es enger wurde, bin ich vor potentiellem Einsetzen eines Fluchtreflexes abgesprungen und habe das Rad vorbeigejoggt/-tragen. Das kostet auf der ganzen Strecke keine fünf Minuten, trainiert die Laufmuskulatur und führt zu erstaunten Äußerungen wie: „Sie sind doch jetzt nicht wegen mir abgestiegen, oder?“
-          Auf Sicht gefahren, Bremsen mit blockierenden Rädern vermieden
-          Vom Feldberg habe ich die ersten hundert Höhenmeter hinuntergeschoben, dort war es zu voll zum Fahren. Problematisch ist auch die Traum-Abfahrt vom Belchen, da der Weg sehr eng und frequentiert ist. Beide Stellen sollten früh morgens oder spät nachmittags gefahren werden.
-          Negative Begegnungen oder negative Kommentare auf der Tour: genau Null.


Schönste Stellen:
-          Traum-Abfahrt nach Forbach
-          Zwischen Feldberggipfel und Notschrei ist eine Känguru-Strecke, wo man alle zwanzig Meter über Wanderwegentwässerungen springen kann.
-          Waldtrail vor Hochblauen


Schönste Erlebnisse:
-          Heftiges Gewitter am Feldberg mit Hagel und Zwangsmittagspause, dann kalte Regenauffahrt bis zum leergespülten Feldberg-Gipfel. Am Belchen hörte es schlagartig auf zu Regnen und die Sonne kam strahlend heraus und legte den Schwarzwald in ein unwirklich beleuchtetes Panorama mit schwarzen Gewitterwolken.
-          Immer wieder freundliche Begegnungen mit naturverbundenen Westweg-Wanderern, denen selbst schlechtes Wetter nicht die gute Laune verdarb.


Heimfahrt:
-          Für den Fernzug habe ich keine Fahrradreservierung mehr bekommen. Schnell beim Coop im Badischen Bahnhof Mülltüten und Paketband gekauft, das Rad zerlegt und zum Koffer umgebaut.


----------



## kendo05 (23. Mai 2018)

Toller Bericht, @laralachmal. - Und eine Hammer-Leistung, in 3 Tagen! Es hat mich sehr gefreut, das heute morgen gut 1 Jahr nach unserer Tour zu lesen


----------



## Heckisack (25. Mai 2018)

Wir sind den Westweg als Training für einen Alpencross 2013 zu dritt gefahren. Wirklich wunderschön...

Wir hatten auf unserer Strecke (Forbach - Feldberg) meiner Erinnerung nach genau zweimal unschöne Kommentare. Auch wir haben einfach versucht möglichst freundlich zu grüßen und entsprechend Rücksicht zu nehmen. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass sich der Durchschnittswanderer nicht sehr gestört fühlt, sondern man a) in Gegenden die sehr Biker-frequentiert und b) von ortsansässigen Spaziergängern eher mal eher einen Kommentar gedrückt kriegt.
Das ist aber nicht nur im Schwarzwald/auf dem Westweg so, sondern scheint mir generell so zu sein...


----------



## laralachmal (4. Juni 2018)

Da capo al (quasi) fine. Diesmal mit einem eMTB, zwei Tandems und drei Kindern.


----------

